# me and hi ho silver



## james29 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

She's a beauty. Lucky horse and lucky rider! It's nice you found each other.


----------



## james29 (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you and yeah im very proud to have my silver and to give her the life she deserves.
will hopfully be starting to jump her soon as she has a massive jump.


----------

